# got airway



## wlamoreemtb (Jun 8, 2009)

well i was making sure my sim patient had an airway comitube NPA OPA and a nasal intubation hmmm.....i think he has a patent airway


----------



## exodus (Jun 8, 2009)

Your OPA is falling out!


----------



## mikie (Jun 8, 2009)

wlamoreemtb said:


> well i was making sure my sim patient had an airway* comitube* NPA OPA and a *nasal intubation* hmmm.....i think he has a patent airway



Not if they're both in the trachea!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2009)

mikie said:


> Not if they're both in the trachea!



Combitube is supposed to sit in the esophagus, so problem solved


----------

